

Hacker News RSS feed is broken - stinger

Doesn't seem to work for My Yahoo! I have even tried it in Safari and doesn't work there either
======
JackDanger
If you like, you can run your own: <https://github.com/jackdanger/hacker_news>

------
danoc
Does anyone know why there is no official HN feed?

------
steventruong
Works fine on Google Reader for me

